# EA CDR Format



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

I Am looking forward to apply for my skills assesment as Telecom Engr from Engineers Australia.

Is there some one around who can provide me sample EA approved CDR?? If CDR is of Telecom Engr (or Electronics Engr as its closely related) it would be great.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

Phew. No reply yet


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Brother

I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.

I think I can help you regarading this matter. there are bunch of documents you have to follow. if you give me email address I can mail it to you. I think it will be helpful for you.

Murshed


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

*thanks*



mmurshed2000 said:


> Brother
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your generous offer.

Kindly add me on any web messenger
XXXXXXX SNIP XXXXXXXX


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

i have sent the docs to your hotmail account.


----------



## Poornik (Apr 15, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> i have sent the docs to your hotmail account.


Hi buddy, I'm new here and I need to write the CDR for Telecom Engineer as well. Could you assist me in this regard and send me the documents for me as well.
My email address at ymail : *poornik*

Cheers.


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

Poornik said:


> Hi buddy, I'm new here and I need to write the CDR for Telecom Engineer as well. Could you assist me in this regard and send me the documents for me as well.
> My email address at ymail : *poornik*
> 
> Cheers.


Hi there check your mail:clap2:


----------



## Poornik (Apr 15, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Hi there check your mail:clap2:


Thanks mate, But I haven't received any email yet.
Please send to my gmail account: poornik


----------



## mmurshed2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

*EA sample*



Poornik said:


> Thanks mate, But I haven't received any email yet.
> Please send to my gmail account: poornik


I send it again to ur <[B]SNIP[/B]>/email] account:clap2:


----------



## atifrabb (Jun 4, 2012)

can anyone help me in writing cdr for mechanical design engineer.. pl 
my email id is <*SNIP*>


----------



## head (Jun 26, 2012)

*Cdr for telecoms engineer*

Dear All,
I am in the middle of writing my CDR for Telecoms Engineer , please i need help from anyone has done it (guidance and copy).
I will appreciate your help.
Please use send me your skype / email .


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

Dears,

I;m confused in starting to write CDR as telecom engineer. Can anyone please send me a sample of telecom CDR (cer, cpd). I'll be grateful. Moreover, if you have any other point that may help, please let me know. you can send me samples at my email: khurram_ic at yahoo


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys!! No One !


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Brother
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.
> 
> ...


I Am looking forward to apply for my skills assesment as Telecom Engr from Engineers Australia.

Is there some one around who can provide me sample EA approved CDR?? If CDR is of Telecom Engr (or Electronics Engr as its closely related) it would be great.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

*CDR for Telecom Engg*

I am looking forward to apply for my skills assesment as Telecom Engr from Engineers Australia.

Is there some one around who can provide me sample EA approved CDR?? If CDR is of Telecom Engr (or Electronics Engr as its closely related) it would be great.


----------



## Viks.mac (Dec 2, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Brother
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.
> 
> ...


hi murshed,

jst saw ur post. can u provide me with the bunch of documents required in EA skill assessment. please send it to my gmail ID viks.mac

thnks
vikas


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Go to Engineers Australia's web page for Migration Skills Assessment. Read the webpage thoroughly, download the Migration Skills Assessment/CDR booklet. Read thoroughly again. The instructions in the booklet are clear and complete for you to prepare for your CDR. 

Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia


----------



## Theophilus (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello guys, i am about to write my cdr to Engineers' Australia for assessment. Does anyone have a sample and a template to give me to assist me in my write-up.


----------



## Theophilus (Dec 11, 2012)

can anyone help me get a cdr template and samples.


----------



## sink031 (Jun 20, 2013)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Brother
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.
> 
> ...


Hello Murshed,

Can you please sent me the documents to prepare my CDR.
My gmail id is sink031

thanks in advance
Nikhil


----------



## lalitmukhi (Dec 27, 2012)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Brother
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.
> 
> ...


Hi Frnd....

Can you please share CDR with me....it would be very helpful to get an overview.....
My email is lalit.mukhi at yahoo dot com
thnkz in advance

Lalit


----------



## auto_art (Aug 17, 2013)

telecom CDR (cer, cpd) required.

3g, 2g radio network optimization, RNPO, RNPI, rf optimization 



kindly remove spaces


----------



## myasir (Feb 15, 2014)

*Sample of CDR required*



mmurshed2000 said:


> i have sent the docs to your hotmail account.


Hi,

Brother please send me some samples of CDR for telecom network engineer. I want to plan and write my CDR for this profession.

Thanks.

my email: m_yasir126(AT)yahoo.com (Replace (AT) with @)


----------



## rbeniwal (Jul 24, 2014)

*CDR sampled*

need desperately.. career episode samples for electronics engineer
help me guys..really confused

please mail me at <SNIP>


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

I am looking forward to apply for my skills assesment as Telecom Engineer from Engineers Australia. 

Is there some one around who can provide me sample EA approved CDR for Telecom Engg or Telecom Network Engg

Please email to 
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information like email addresses, etc - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
Thanks
Vijay


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

*CDR Report*

Can someone share the CDR & CPD report after removing the personal details? That would be of a great help.. You can mail me on <*SNIP*> 

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## nha (Aug 23, 2016)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Brother
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.
> 
> ...


hi bro, 
i m new to this forum so i can not send you PM. can you please send me your CDR at my
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## kuhadv (Jun 28, 2016)

hi,
Could you please share your career narrative with me as a sample plz.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

kuhadv said:


> hi,
> Could you please share your career narrative with me as a sample plz.


I can send you my resume if you like

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhadv (Jun 28, 2016)

hi, thanks for the response. Thanks for resume but not really that is required , I need a sample career narrative of a biomedical profile to have a look and get some idea for mine.
thanks anyways.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

kuhadv said:


> hi, thanks for the response. Thanks for resume but not really that is required , I need a sample career narrative of a biomedical profile to have a look and get some idea for mine.
> thanks anyways.


Do you mean for your CDR ?
If yes , I can send you three samples

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhadv (Jun 28, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Do you mean for your CDR ?
> If yes , I can send you three samples
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


Hi ,
Yes for CDR with summary .thanks if you can send to me .how would send, can you send me at <*SNIP*> . thank you.

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

kuhadv said:


> Hi ,
> Yes for CDR with summary .thanks if you can send to me .how would send, can you send me at [email<*SNIP*>[/email] . thank you.


Did you get brother?

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## kuhadv (Jun 28, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Did you get brother?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


hi, 
i got the email but no attachments, where could be the attachments.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

kuhadv said:


> hi,
> i got the email but no attachments, where could be the attachments.


Oh .. im so sorry. I will send it again

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## epb989 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Regarding Biomedical CDR preparation*



kuhadv said:


> hi,
> i got the email but no attachments, where could be the attachments.


Hello @kuhadv and @ZAQ1983,

The occupation of my partner is biomedical engineering, but her experience as a biomedical engineer is in an hospital environment. How can I go ahead and prepare her CDR? so that I get partners 5 points as well. 
I am completely blank on where to start after reading soo much guidelines from online. Will you be kind enough to send across Summary and episodes to my email id (kindly check inbox).
We will be ever thankful to you brother.

Kind regards,
Eldho


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi mmurshed, Can you pls sed me all the CDR necessary document. Actually I am looking for authentic approved CDR to prepare my docs.

Regards!!


----------



## laravindh (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi can anybody send the format of CDR to my mail <[B]SNIP[/B]>. *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*

I am an Electrical design engineer with 8.6 years experience.I am planning to file skill assessment with EA .Also I would be grateful if someone can share the further documents needed for EA .

Thanks


----------



## laravindh (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi

Anyone please let me know whether Roles and responsibility certificate from Each employer is must for Engineers Australia Assessment. If I provide a bonafied certificate in a stamping paper from my seniors is it not accepted by EA?


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

kuhadv said:


> hi, thanks for the response. Thanks for resume but not really that is required , I need a sample career narrative of a biomedical profile to have a look and get some idea for mine.
> thanks anyways.





laravindh said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone please let me know whether Roles and responsibility certificate from Each employer is must for Engineers Australia Assessment. If I provide a bonafied certificate in a stamping paper from my seniors is it not accepted by EA?


Well it’s always safe to have a certificate on letter head from your seniors. And it will be more impact full during asssessment of your profile


----------



## laravindh (Jul 8, 2017)

And please let me know if there is any issue when the CDR has more than 2000 words?? All my CDR are coming around 8 to 9 pages.whether i need to cut short it?


----------



## immaculateaman (Sep 5, 2017)

laravindh said:


> And please let me know if there is any issue when the CDR has more than 2000 words?? All my CDR are coming around 8 to 9 pages.whether i need to cut short it?




No issue at all. Mine was the same case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manishkumar008 (Dec 20, 2018)

mmurshed2000 said:


> Brother
> 
> I am from Bangladesh. I have been working in UN for last couple of yeras in IT and Telecom sector here. basically I am a electrical engineer,got passed from USSR. I have to go through writing CDRs and at the end got the approval from EA not as a telecom guy but as an engineering technologist which is also in the current SOL list.
> 
> ...


-----------

Hi Murshed, 

I did my masters in electronics engineering from india and after that I want to apply for skill assesment, could you please help me to write CDR, i saw you have sent CDR format to couple of guys , hence requesting you. <*SNIP*>. *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Thanks.
manish


----------

